# My First Post - Opinions On The Dunhill Citydiver, Please?



## Fender32 (Aug 3, 2007)

Greetings everybody!

Today is my first day here on "The Watch Forum" so, please be nice to me







.

OK, I was wondering if any of you here have any first hand experience with the Dunhill Citydiver watch and could offer me some feedback on how it is in terms of comfort, accuracy and reliablity, please?

I'm looking for a dress watch, as I only have divers watches currently and I've noticed that this particular model is offered for sale on many websites at vastly reduced prices







.

Admittedly, I wouldn't be prepared to pay anywhere near the full RRP of Â£1,495 for one, but for less than half that, it seems like a fair deal.

Here are some pictures, in case your not familiar with this model by name:

































Thanks in advance for your posts


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hi, Welcome to the forum. I don't know anything about the watch, But







It certainly is different!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

overall nice design ,dunhill make some stylish watches, i think the crown @2 spoils it tho.


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

that is one ugly watch. for Â£750, you could by a second hand moonwatch, or- if you still want the Dunhill- have laser therapy on your eyes


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that pipe looks all wrong to me


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A quick google says that the second crown controls the inner rotating bezel!! Automatic movement and water resistant to 50m. Before commiting to purchase then keep an eye on this for a few days. Check this out.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

That crystal is just wrong to me

ps welcome to the forum


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Robert said:


> That crystal is just wrong to me
> 
> ps welcome to the forum


Its those two bends in the crystal. Makes it awfully difficult to tell the time after a few bottles of chablis old boy!!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > That crystal is just wrong to me
> ...


Maybe its wrong sober - maybe ok after two bottles


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Robert said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...










:lol:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

IMO dammed expensive even at 50%off and if you want to resell in the future i think you would have a hard time making back funds.

If you want a "square" dress watch then look at Nomos Tetra a superbly made piece of kit that is all watchmaking at its best not something that commands a high price because and only because of the name Dunhill.

Just my opinion,your choice.

Martin


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Water resistant to 50m.


Hell of a "diver" then.

I wouldn't risk it to wear picking up a bottle of Volvic.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, like the others, Im not convinced by that one really, if you like it then of course you should get it, but......There is so much choice at that price point, there are loads of watches out there, have a good browse, just because its got 50% off doesnt make it a bargin.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seamaster73 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Water resistant to 50m.
> ...


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I really like that. But not for Â£1,500.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Just go that well known auction site put in Dunhill go to watches and see some real prices.

Just noticed its called the "citydiver" at 50 wr it must mean "muffdiver"









Martin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Overpriced and again not my style









Also the crown at two seems very long, surely it would keep catching your wrist


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mart broad said:


> Just go that well known auction site put in Dunhill go to watches and see some real prices.
> 
> Just noticed its called the "citydiver" at 50 wr it must mean "muffdiver"
> 
> ...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

colinryan said:


> I really like that. But not for Â£1,500.


Have you checked my fleabay link in my previous post. One of these watches, 4 days left currently at $127 (dollars) $20 shipping from the states if you fancy a punt.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi there and welcome.

If you like it and it's worth that much cash to you then buy it. If you then get tired of it and wish to get something else you'll find that the value of it has plummetted due to them not being held in high esteem in the watch circles. An Omega/Breitling/Glycine etc etc would be a much better buy. Especially as you would be able to get a good second hand watch for that cash which would hold its value.

Have a browse of the Sales section and see the types of watches that are available at reasonable prices.

Good luck with whatever you choose to do.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah i love square watches ,ive got a raymond wiel -but sorry to say mate im with the rest it looks like a bay window with that crystal,save youre money and if you really want a dunhill buy a packet of 20 about 5 quid down my local newsagents.

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fender32 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, that sure told me, didn't it?

It's a butt ugly watch and over-priced at half the price! I know.

Firstly, thanks a lot for all of your posts and messages of welcome - I feel privilaged to get such a good response







(this is the a*** licking icon, isn't it?).

Secondly, I'll put all of my cards on the table and say that, yes, I _have_ been watching them on theeebay for several weeks now and I know that they usually sell for between Â£250 and Â£350. For _that_ price, I think it's ok, as I don't want to "splash out" much on a watch that's only water resistant ot 50m (pun intended).

I usually wear a pair of Seamasters (one at a time  ), but wanted something a bit more low-key for wearing with a suit (sadly, I'm not James Bond







), hence the attraction to this design.

Mind you, I'd consider alternatives, if anyone can point me to another good quality, rectangluar, steel, automatic watch for around Â£300?

Thanks again for your help







.

P.S. Your choice of icons here absolutely rules! Much better than other (no watch-related) forums that I frequent







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fender32 said:


> Well, that sure told me, didn't it?


Only if you think it did. 

Opinions are just that, and your opinion is most valid in the face of that of others.

Some people like to take the piss, they can't help it. Maybe they have too much money to play with and don't know how to spend it? Maybe they do know how to spend their money and don't need the help of people bogged down in their own cloistered world?

Who knows?

Buy what you like and tell the rest of the world to take a hike, it's your money, spend it before you die, imvho. 

You might like to buy a handsome watch like this, but I suspect they are rather rare these days, despite the favourable purchase price.


----------



## Fender32 (Aug 3, 2007)

That is fairly handsome, *Stan*. As it goes though, I'm a steel 'n' black kind of guy  .

I take your point about "opinions" too. But, I did ask for them







, so I can't complain. Besides, if ten of you posted back saying, "Don't buy one off of ebay, they're all Indonesian fakes", or "I had one and the hands both fell off after 12 o' clock", I'd be pretty grateful!


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Fender32 said:


> That is fairly handsome, *Stan*. As it goes though, I'm a steel 'n' black kind of guy  .
> 
> I take your point about "opinions" too. But, I did ask for them
> 
> ...


Allright a serious reply,

Had a Dunhill quartz of this type and in all honesty, it was a nice watch.If you are going to buy one go to the Bay there's plenty of choice and DO NOT pay silly money,reccomended retail etc is a balls and we all know it,for around a couple of hundred you will get a decent dress watch at 50% off forget it.

If you really want a good mechanical watch of this type then IMO go Nomos.

Martin


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Fender32 said:


> That is fairly handsome, *Stan*. As it goes though, I'm a steel 'n' black kind of guy  .
> 
> I take your point about "opinions" too. But, I did ask for them
> 
> ...


Don't humour him please.....that bloody red devil will be out again!









As for the Dunhill.....it says what it is on the tin...a "City Diver" I guess







50m is about as deep as some of those basement bars in the city go!









If you into Omegas and want a nice discrete evening watch......you could do worse than a Conny!

Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If you fancy something of excellent quality, made and sold by a very reliable watch maker, a watch that you`re unlikely to see worn by most other people, you could do a lot worse then checking out the RLT range as made by our host Roy Taylor see here...RLT Watches


----------



## Fender32 (Aug 3, 2007)

< This represents all of you and this represents me >










In case that's too obtuse, I'll confess .....

I just bought the Dunhill, anyway







.

But







I only paid Â£270 for it! That's fine by me. I just wanted a watch that I could wear with a suit, which was of reasonable quality, with a design that I (and only I, by the looks of things  ) liked and that wouldn't ever require a battery change - this one fits the bill. Believe it or not, I _will_ actually use the rotating bezel function, as I do on my other divers watches, too.

BTW, I did read all of your posts and give careful consideration to them, but I couldn't see anything on the For Sale boards that I liked the look of for around the Â£300 mark.

Thanks again for all of your posts. I'll keep looking in from time to time, as this seems like a pretty decent forum.

All the best,

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good for you Andy, enjoy it


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

You can always have the pleasure of posting a pic of your Dunhill whenever the Red Rekord makes an appearance









...and to be honest Â£270 is a different ballgame to the Â£750 we were first asked about


----------



## Fender32 (Aug 3, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Good for you Andy, enjoy it


Thanks Jason







.


----------



## Fender32 (Aug 3, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> You can always have the pleasure of posting a pic of your Dunhill whenever the Red Rekord makes an appearance


"How to Make Friends and Influence People", eh?

I'll keep it in mind  .


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd say buy it now and put it into storage before it becomes someone else's NOS.









In all fairness the dial probably looks a lot better in person, but it's the chimney pipe sticking out near the top that turns me off of it.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Enjoy it in good health....

The crystal would give me a migrane, I'm afraid.

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fender32 said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > You can always have the pleasure of posting a pic of your Dunhill whenever the Red Rekord makes an appearance
> ...


The "Red Irritation" will continue to be posted at intervals, I don't see why it should be any different than other watches that irritate. 

Post pictures of the Dunhill as you please, this is a watch forum after all.


----------



## Fender32 (Aug 3, 2007)

Larry from Calgary said:


> I'd say buy it now and put it into storage before it becomes someone else's NOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see how the "chimney pipe" could be a bit off-putting for most people. The thing is, it serves a purpose (to turn the rotating inner bezel) and I'd rather that it was easy to access, than being too small and fiddly.

Also, I always wear my watches quite tight to my wrist (not flopping around on the back of my hand), so there should be no problem with the "chimney" catching on my wrist.

Anyway, just so that you don't think that I have exclusivley terrible taste in watches (and because, as *Stan* reminded us, "_this is a watch forum after all_"), I thought that I'd post a few pictures of my other watches. I am cheating here, slightly, as the Breitling Crosswind Special was actually sold off last year, but it was the best watch (i.e. most expensive) that I ever had, so I wanted to at least show it off







. The other two are my "regulars":


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Stan said:


> Fender32 said:
> 
> 
> > langtoftlad said:
> ...


Indeed.....the Dunhill could be the "Kryptonite" the Red Record deserves?









Anyway, glad you bought a watch you actually like rather than listening to us bunch of !























Best regards David


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

You've got a couple of nice watches there!









As far as the Dunhill bezel stem, I'd be concerned about the additional stresses applied to it while trying to manipulate it while it's on my wrist. Most would agree that winding a watch on your wrist is a no-no?







Maybe that's been addressed by the designers and explains the shear size of it, but on a diver I'd prefer a unidirectional circular bezel.

I'd like it better if the stovepipe wasn't there at all, because I do think the dial would look a lot better in person.

Everybody has their likes and dislikes. Personally I wear what I like and couldn't care less what others might think. Hence my quarrels with the 710 when I try to leave the house wearing my plaid shorts with a patterened shirt.









Wear it in good health Fender32 and welcome to the forum.



Fender32 said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say buy it now and put it into storage before it becomes someone else's NOS.
> ...


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Ron,

I'll keep an eye on her
















...wait, been there done that.

Maybe I'll just open my new Breil wallpaper instead











rondeco said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed.....the Dunhill could be the "Kryptonite" the Red Record deserves?
> ...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Buy what you like, wear what you like...

Some people don't appreciate fine design. Many of them even dislike this...


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

chris l said:


> Buy what you like, wear what you like...
> 
> Some people don't appreciate fine design. Many of them even dislike this...


That is certainly a thing ... yes ... definitely a thing.


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Fender32 said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say buy it now and put it into storage before it becomes someone else's NOS.
> ...


That Breitling wont find many admirers on this site to be honest but I love it. Yes it's a bit over the top but I love the detail on the case and bezel, not to mention the double date window below 12 O'clock. That's definately a grail for me.









Your 2 SMPs are also excellent additions to any collection and I think having one quartz and one auto is a good idea from a practicality point of view.

As for the Dunhill I quite like it. The "crown" on a stalk is a little offputting at first but I can see it makes sense as otherwise adjusting the inner bezel would be very fiddly. It's just a shame they called it the city diver!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

"Indeed.....the Dunhill could be the "Kryptonite" the Red Record deserves?







"

It would have to be Green, trust me.


----------



## Fender32 (Aug 3, 2007)

So many replies, so little time







.

This thread seems to be running at record levels (43 posts







). Just shows how much hatred a bad watch design can whip up amongst a group of aficionados (joking







).

Concerning the Seamasters, I really rate them and think that they represent excellent value for money, compared to some other brands. Having one quartz (which is my "everyday" watch) and the "Bond"-style automatic (for special occassions), is indeed a good combination. I've never owned a quartz watch (analogue or digital) as accurate as the black Seamaster and am constantly amazed at how comfortable, hard-wearing and practical this design is. I particularly like the ease with which you can change the hour, when moving between time zones (as I do quite often) - a great movement!

As for the Dunhill, I suspect that many of you would prefer the chronographs' design (below), as it is "chimneyless"







. I opted to avoid this one, as it is quartz and not auto (expensive battery changes







), has a chronograph function that I never ever use and _doesn't_ have the rotating bezel (which I use almost daily)! It may be easier on the eye though - judge for yourselves 

















Anyway, thanks again for all of the messages and welcome and support for my (dubious) purchasing decision







.

Hopefully, next time I enquire about a watch here, it'll be one which will generate greater approval, as I _would_ quite like to assemble a small collection of quality wristwatches (funds permitting).

All the best,

Andy


----------



## Fender32 (Aug 3, 2007)

Just to round off this topic, I thought that I'd give you all a quick update, now that the watch itself has arrived







.

It took 5 days to arrive in here in Germany (from Scotland) and was in perfect, previously unopened packaging. As far as I can tell, the watch is 100% genuine and came complete with warranty card (useless, unless stamped by an authorised dealer, which it isn't







, etc.). It's very solid looking and surprisingly heavy (which is great for me - I do like heavy watches







). Most importantly, everything works as it should and the inner bezel winder is both easy to use and doesn't hamper wrist movement in any way (no, I haven't tested it _that_ thoroughly :*****: , yet







).

Best of all, I really like the look of it on my wrist







! Not every good-looking watch that I've owned (see the *Breitling* above







) looked as good "on" as it did "off", but this Dunhill has just the kind of proportions that I was looking for - chunky, but not over-sized and yet not too small compared to my large hands.

As many of you suggested, the dial _is_ actually easier to read once you are wearing the watch and the distortion form the tri-faceted crystal is not a major issue, provided that the watch is tilted roughly toward your line of sight.

Also, as you all rightly said, the *RRP* (Â£1,495) is nonsense and I really don't feel that this watch deserves a higher price tag than my SMP Chronometer (technically, the Dunhill costs about Â£300 more







), but for the price I paid







, I'm more than happy with it







.

So, it won't be winning any annual beauty contests around here







, but for the first (and last) time, here are some photographs of the piece in question:




























Thanks for viewing and for all previous assistance in making my mind up!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Glad you 're pleased with it. Just looking at it again and it is a watch that will catch the eye. I'm starting to like the crystal and had just got over the crown when I noticed the minute markers







Why only from 1 - 15.

Yep - it will certainly get attention with being different. I remember a face very similar to that in 1976 which was on a Seiko 5 Actus that I bought in Singapore..

Once again, enjoy wearing it.

Alasdair


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Glad you're pleased with your purchase, at the end of the day that's all that counts. I don't think that I could get on with the bezel stem, but I have to say it looks much better in your photo's than it did in the previous pics.

Now, what's next?


----------



## Fender32 (Aug 3, 2007)

Alas said:


> Glad you 're pleased with it. Just looking at it again and it is a watch that will catch the eye. I'm starting to like the crystal and had just got over the crown when I noticed the minute markers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question, *Alas*.

The model is named the "City Diver" (much to the disgust of diving watch purists  ), because it has an internal, rotating bezel for marking off time. The "marked" 15 mins and the other two numbers (30 and 45) move around with the bezel. That "chimney pipe", sticking out of the side, houses the crown which rotates the bi-directional bezel on the dial of the watch.

I used to use this feature on my SMP every day, when I was working 12 hour shifts and was taking my 1 h 20 min lunch break (you'd be amazed at how easy it is to forget what time you broke for lunch, if you didn't record it somehow







).

So, there you have it! It's ugly, but it's ugly for a reason







.


----------



## Fender32 (Aug 3, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> ...
> 
> Now, what's next?










Another good question,* unlucky alf*!

Well, I am getiing rather fond of rectangular watches and I did save quite a bit of money on the purchase of the Dunhill, so ..... I guess ..... this is next:










I'm not a greedy man. Deluded, but not greedy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Never seen any thing like it mate ,but i do like it very different


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad that it has worked out for you. One of the this that I do like about this watch is the faceted crystal....good to hear that it's a lot easier to read in person.

Wear it in good health.











Fender32 said:


> Best of all, I really like the look of it on my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

